# Another reason to hang sheets!



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

It's been raining/sleeting/freezing for almost a week.. So, I washed my sheets today---and threw them in the dryer... It has been a 'fight' for over a hour! I put them in the dryer, 5 min. later, I hear--bump, bump, bump, I go to the dryer--pull them apart/untie them and start the dryer... 5 min. later, I hear thump, thump, thump... I have been fighting this battle for over a hour.. and they are still not dry.. I took them out and hung them over the doors in the house!!!!!!!!!! IS there a dryer that doesn't tie the sheets in knots??? :grit:


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I have a couple of dryer balls that seem to help. I got mine through Current but I think Target has them.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I will get some of the dryer balls and see if that helps.. What I really want is some warm dry weather.. LOL


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

Come hang 'em out in Texas, 70 degrees today with a nice breeze!


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

mothernature said:


> Come hang 'em out in Texas, 70 degrees today with a nice breeze!


I hung some out today.. 60* and windy... No rain in site and the temps are going up every day... 75* next Sat and Sun..


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Can honestly say it's never been a problem here. Gas dryer dries everything fast, too.


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

I found some dryer balls at TJMaxx for $5.99 the other day. Maybe you could try there?


----------



## udwe (Aug 8, 2009)

Me, too. Still have probably 3-4 feet of snow under my clothes line - heck, in the whole yard.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Put a wet bath towel or 2 in the dryer with them.
Helps avoid the tangles.


----------

